# Cost of neutering



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

What are the price ranges of neutering a male dog?? I know females are more expensive to get spayed. 

I have decided to neuter Poptart. I was going to breed him, he has alot of great traits and would be a great stud. But I decided to neuter because I feel he is too big. I know he is only 6 pounds but I don't like the build he has. He has a bit of a stocky build that I feel isn't right for a maltese.

He is my second male that I have owned. Scampers my yorkie is my first male and he is not being neutered as he will be my stud, that is if all of his health tests are passed. I will neuter him if he doesn't pass all the health screenings and tests that need to be done. But for now he is to stay unneutered.

So I have never had a male that was to be neutered before. So really I have no idea about it. What are the general price ranges for neutering a male?? And do they recover faster then a female?? I have heard that they can mark and start humping right after neutering because their hormones can be out of order. Is there anything else I should know about when it comes to neutering him?? I have had females before that were spayed so I know alot about spaying females and what to expect but the neutering males is new to me. Do their personalities change?? He is a affectionate and loving boy and doesn't have many boyish traits. He doesn't mark or hump and he still squats to pee. He is 9 months old.

Any information or advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

A neutar can range any where frome around $70.00 to $230 in my neck of the woods. It really depends where you go I think, also make sure they check his teeth if any need to be removed ie. baby teeth retained, they usually will perform this service for free while they do the neutar. Hope that helps.


----------

